# Dilla Eggs



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2013)

I did some armadillo eggs last weekend. I love these things. Simple to do and tasty! Core/devein jalapeno peppers and place two colors of cheese inside. Wrap in 1/2 lb(small peppers use 1/3 lb) of breakfast sausage and cook in a smoker until internal temp is 155*.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 12, 2013)

Great Idea and a nice job too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2013)

+1!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 12, 2013)

+2


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2013)

Too bad we can't get the armadillo to lay those eggs already smoked and cooked.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 13, 2013)

Had to try them, very good.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2013)

awesome dillas, guys!  i gotta have me a side of eggs to go with....


----------



## jharris (Mar 14, 2013)

Ooh yes. 'Dillo eggs, each served under a soft boiled egg and while we're at it crumbled crisp (but not cremated) bacon bits on top).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

They look lovely


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

so innovative looks delicious.


----------

